# Hyperlinks will not work in Outlook



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello all. I'm a newbie member to the site. I've looked at other posts to solve my problem...especially:

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/362459-solved-hyperlinks-wont-work-outlook.html

I am using Windows XP SP2 and Outlook 2000 (not Outlook Express). When I click on a link in an e-mail, it lauches IE fine, but if it is a hyperlink, it does nothing.

I've checked all the dll files and get the following error when entering the regsvr32 Mshtml.dll file: "dllregisterserver entry point was not found. The file cannot be registered."

I have reinstalled IE and have done all of the other fixes in the above link, including checking the folder types for their settings and they were okay.

Any ideas? Thx!


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

I'm a bit confused... you say when you click on a link in an email it works fine, but when it's a hyperlink it doesn't work.

In essence, these two are the same - a link / a hyperlink.

Can you detail what exactly works and what doesn't.

Also, some links in Outlook require you to hold Control (ctrl) when clicking a link.

amx


----------



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for replying. If the entire link is in the e-mail like this: http://forums.techguy.org/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=6080931, then when I click on it, it works. But if it is a hyperlink such as "click here for more information" it does not work. I've also tried to hold down "ctrl", but alas, still does not work. Weird, huh?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Its not weird if its consistent, means it can be solved if one can just figure out what the problem or workaround is.
What happens if you right click on one of the masked links and can you choose copy shortcut or is that not an option in Outlook2000?

If it is an option and you copy it and paste it into the browser address bar does it work then? If so then its just getting lost in that little mask translation but I'm not sure how to fix that.


----------



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

Copy shortcut is not an option in 2000. However, if I can select edit message, then right click on the hyperlink and it will give me the url. I then copy and paste that in IE and that works. Bad news is that does not work on images since the properties only list the location of the image. Still wondering if it has something to do with Mshtml.dll not being able to register.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

The message you received when registering Mshtml.dll is normal
for Vista. Probably normal for XP. That DLL might have registered
with Win98, can't remember.

I am curious, are these hidden links ones that you make up with
your Outlook or hidden links that are sent to you, made up by
someone else? Is it true of all emails or only from certain people?


----------



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi there. Thanks for responding.

The links are in e-mails that I receive and they do not work from any sender.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *cowgirlup2it*

Is Outlook 2000 listed as the default e-mail program?

Close Outlook 2000,
Control Panel > Internet Options > Programs tab
Click the drop down arrow for the *E-mail:* field.
Here you can select the default e-mail client.

If Microsoft Outlook 2000 _does_ appear, select another e-mail program, click *Apply* then go back and select Microsoft Outlook 2000 again, *Apply, OK* to save and close.

Start Outlook 2000 and test the links again.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

I had tried that before, but gave it another try and it didn't work. <sigh>


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there a way to see the source code in Outlook?
Possibly the links are broken or too long.

Here is one article explaining.
http://www.cyberwalker.com/article/51

Another thing you might do is run SFC - could be a bad or
missing file.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/222471


----------



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi VistaRookie. As I said in an earlier posting, gaining access to IE via a link works fine (no matter how long it is). It is when I click on a hidden link that nothing happens (IE doesn't even launch, much less gives me an error message). I ran the SFC and it still does not work. Ready to take a hammer to it.


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes...I meant is there a way to see the source code in Outlook 
so you could look at the code for the *hidden* links.

Source code would look something like this - I put a line break into it
to illustrate a broken link. Normally all you would see is *Click Here* 
in an email.

Click 
Here

Did SFC find any corrupt or missing files?

How long have hidden links not been working?

If you use IE6, try this program. Doesn't work with IE7:
*IEFix*. Won't hurt anything to try it.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/IEFIX.htm

If you have a firewall and anti-virus, temporarily disable them.
If you have AdAware with Ad Watch, disable that. Turn off 
pop-up blockers. See if turning these off makes a difference.


----------



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

I use IE 7. I've disabled and/or uninstalled all firewall, adware, etc. programs. I don't know if the SFC found any problems. It asked for the install disc and then prompted a restart. I didn't sit there and watch it the enitre time. Hidden links have not worked for a couple of months now. I can't pin point what may have been installed at that time since I'm not the only user in the household and we have automatic updates from Microsoft. I've stopped that too. Now uninstalling updates one by one to see if it changes anything and it has not. I just don't know what else to do. May try to change my e-mail from Outlook to Outlook Express and see if they work there.


----------



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay. Outlook Express was a bust. Exposed links don't even work there. Went back to Outlook and exposed links working like always, but hidden links not working. What the heck?!!! Also, when I go to "Set Program Access & Defaults" and "Choose a default e-mail program" it only lists "use my current e-mail program" and Outlook Express as options....does not list Outlook. This seems odd to me since under the options to choose a media player, all of my players are listed (iTunes, Real Player and Windows Media Player).


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

Some more possible settings to try.

IE->Tools->Internet Options->Advance Tab
Click to reset IE settings.

Start->Settings->Control Panel->Folder Options->File types Tab
Locate each of the 4 file types listed below. Click Edit and click the Set Default button.

Also verify that each command line is correct:

URL:File Transfer Protocol "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe"

URL:Gopher Protocol "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome

URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome

URL:HyperText Transfer Protocol with Privacy "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome

If you made corrections to File Types, check to see if there is any difference.

If you still have the problem - also in those File Types, *Use DDE* may be checked. Try Unchecking it to see if that makes your links work.


----------



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

I had done all the setting checks before, but my experience with computers has taught me that doing the same thing twice sometimes gives you different results! SO, I looked at all of the settings and everything was okay except for "%1" appearing at the end of a couple, so I deleted those and deselected use DDE. Also reset IE. I opened an e-mail and clicked a link and it WORKED! (Don't get too excited.) Then a dialog box opened saying that "IE is not your default browser. Would you like to make it your default browser?" Well, I had reset that, but I clicked "yes" anyway. Then the links stopped working again!!  Went back in and the "%1" were back and DDE was re-selected. Changed it all again and links work fine again....got same prompt re: IE but selected no this time. Links are still working. WHATEVER!!!!


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

...sorry, don't have a solution to the default browser issue.
Maybe someone else will post a suggestion.


----------



## cowgirlup2it (Aug 23, 2008)

That's okay. It is working for now and I've asked for it not to tell me everytime I access the internet to notify me if IE is not my default so all is okay. I know IE is my default even if the computer does not! 

Thanks for everything!


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

You are welcome.
Go ahead and mark it solved.


----------

